# metal gear box problem



## p29ete (Oct 25, 2010)

My Metal Gear Box Substance II has stopped working. The front blue light flashes about once per second, and the computer will not recognize the unit. I tried rebooting the computer and the hard drive several times no luck.

Any suggestions??? Please email answer to me as well [email protected] Thanks Pete


----------



## bawhead (Nov 14, 2010)

same problem the only thing i have not tried is a new power supply. i took it 2 a friends house (forgot my cables( so i used different ones and the ......... thing worked fine. came home and got the blinking blue light, i tried my printer cable, all usb ports, i don't have another power cable to try. I bet thats it, if not i got no clue


----------

